# Berita Organisasi KOI's (Koi Owners of Indonesia  Society) > Kegiatan KOI's >  The MUDPOND GO II : Maruten vs Dome

## luki

*RULES OF THE GAME*

*TATA CARA KEGIATAN*
1. Kegiatan ini berlangsung selama 6 bulan, sejak   *Maret 2011*  dan akan berakhir pada *Oktober 2011*
2. Koi dibesarkan di kolam lumpur milik Taniguchi Fish Farm di Kanemaru, Fukuyama, Jepang.
3. Selama kegiatan berlangsung koi diperbolehkan berpindah tangan dan tetap diikusertakan dalam penjurian tetapi harus dikonfirmasi secara terbuka dalam forum KOI’s
4. Partisipan yang sudah mendaftar dan melakukan pembayaran tidak dapat mengundurkan diri dari kegiatan ini dan meminta uang kembali dengan alasan apapun
5. Setelah periode kegiatan selesai, koi akan dinilai dan pemenang ditentukan berdasarkan kriteria baku yang biasa digunakan dalam kontes. 
6. Taniguchi menunjuk Feikoi Centre untuk mengatur pembayaran, pengiriman dan handling ke tangan masing – masing peserta.


*PARTISIPAN*
Penggemar koi di seluruh Indonesia yang tergabung dalam forum KOI-S maupun yang berada diluar forum. Calon partisipan yang tidak aktif di forum dapat meminta jasa pihak ketiga yang aktif di forum untuk melakukan semua proses yang berkaitan dengan kegiatan ini.


*SPESIFIKASI KOI*
Koi yang di GO dari varietas Kohaku Dan Sanke, dengan spesifikasi berikut: 

*Maruten Kohaku*
Umur: Tosai
Tanggal Lahir : may 2010.
Ukuran : +/- 28 – 30 cm
Breeder : Taniguchi Fish Farm
Indukan : Maruten, 
Jumlah : 30 ekor 
Foto Indukan :


*Dome Sanke* 
Umur: Tosai
Tanggal Lahir : May 2010.
Ukuran : +/- 28 – 30 cm
Breeder : Taniguchi Fish Farm
Indukan : Dome, 
Jumlah : 11 ekor 
Foto Indukan :


*PAKAN & SUPLEMEN*
Taniguchi Koi Food: Max – Grow Up dan Special - Color 

*GARANSI*
bagi koi yang cacat atau mati selama masa kegiatan akan diganti dengan tosai dan dipilih oleh taniguchi pada bulan maret tahun berikutnya


*AGENDA*
4 – 7 Maret 2011, Sosialisasi Kegiatan
8  Maret – 15 September 2011, Masa Pemilihan 
8 maret –  Oktober 2011, Periode Pembayaran & Pelaksanaan GO 
October – awal November  2011, Up Date, Periode Penjurian & Pengumuman Pemenang, dan Pengiriman Koi


*TATA CARA PEMILIHAN KOI*
Tata cara pemilihan koi akan berlangsung dua putaran dengan ketentuan sebagai berikut:


1. Pemilihan  dilakukan mulai tanggal *8 Maret 2011 pada pukul 12.00 PM* waktu server KOI's ( GMT + 7 ) dan ditutup tanggal *15 September 2011* atau lebih cepat bila seluruh koi sudah terpilih.
2. Pilihan dilakukan dengan cara posting nomor koi.
3. Peserta hanya di perbolehkan memilih maksimal 5 ekor per posting.
Bagi peserta yang tidak aktif di forum bisa dibantu peserta yang lain, dan yang membantu (joki) hanya bisa membantu 3 nama dengan maksimal 3 ekor / orang.
4. Harga koi per ekor ditetapkan , sebagai berikut :
-	 Rp. 17.500.000 untuk 1 – 10 Ekor 
-	Rp. 15.000.000 untuk 11 – 25 Ekor 
-	Rp. 13.500.000 untuk 26 – 41 Ekor 
-	*Harga Koi di luar Ongkos Kirim ke Indonesia*
5. Koi sah menjadi milik calon peserta setelah dikonfirmasi Penyelenggara


*PEMBAYARAN:*
1. Pembayaran bisa dilakukan tunai atau dapat dicicil , untuk pembayaran *tunai* akan di berikan *discount Rp. 1.000.000*
2. Partisipan dapat mencicil dengan tata cara berikut:
Cicilan I, 50% dari harga, selambat – lambatnya 7 hari setelah booking
Cicilan II, 25% dari harga, selambat – lambatnya 30 hari setelah booking 
Cicilan III, 25% dari harga, selambat – lambatnya 60 hari setelah booking 
3. Pembayaran sudah harus lunas sebelum koi dikirim/diambil
4. Apabila hingga 7 (tujuh) hari setelah periode penjurian koi belum lunas, maka Penyelenggara berhak melelang koi tersebut di forum. Kelebihan hasil lelang setelah dikurangi jumlah yang telah dibayar akan dikembalikan ke Partisipan
5 Pembayaran dilakukan dengan cara menyebut nickname dan kode koi. 
6. Pembayaran dilakukan dengan cara tunai/ transfer ke rekening:
*BCA Cabang Ujung Genteng
A/C No. 624 – 0110235
a/n Soegianto
*

*JURI*
Youichi Taniguchi dari Taniguchi Koi Farm

*TATA CARA PENJURIAN*
Juri akan memilih tiga ekor koi dari masing – masing varietas untuk mendapatkan Juara I, II, dan III untuk masing – masing varietas. 
Juri juga memilih 2 ekor koi diluar yang terpilih di atas untuk menjadi kandidat Best Tategoi I & II
Kriteria Penjurian berdasarkan ketentuan baku dalam setiap kontes

*HADIAH*
Voucher yang dapat digunakan belanja di Taniguchi Koi Farm valid selama 1 tahun
Discount 50% untuk juara 1
Discount 30% untuk juara 2
Discount 20% untuk juara 3

*DONASI*
10% dari hasil GO ini akan diserahkan ke KOI’s dan akan digunakan untuk kepentingan pengembangan komunitas koi

*LAIN – LAIN*
Hal lain yang belum diatur dalam “Rule of The Game” akan diputuskan sesuai kelaziman dan adalah hak penyelenggara untuk memutuskannya

Ikan yang akan bertanding :

----------


## 9KOI

Numpang tanya Om, female guarantee gak? Tq

----------


## Zone

akhirnya ada lagi GO Mud Pond nya.... 
yang kemaren gak kedapetan.. semoga yang kali ini bisa dapat yang saya suka....  ::

----------


## Soegianto

trims om luki
tdk garanti female pak
info ongkir utk uk 55- 60 @ rp 3.000.000

tks

----------


## Koi Lovers

dear panitia,

mau nanya dikit nih soal hadiahnya,apakah yang mendapat hadiah voucher itu juara1,2,3 masing" kelas atau......
atau juara 1 setiap kelas diadu dan yg menang (GCnya) yg akan dapat hadiah ke 1?
lantas bagaimana penentuan juara 2 dan 3nya?

maaf kalo saya banyak bertanya,takut salah tafsir :d

----------


## Soegianto

> dear panitia,
> 
> mau nanya dikit nih soal hadiahnya,apakah yang mendapat hadiah voucher itu juara1,2,3 masing" kelas atau......
> atau juara 1 setiap kelas diadu dan yg menang (GCnya) yg akan dapat hadiah ke 1?
> lantas bagaimana penentuan juara 2 dan 3nya?
> 
> maaf kalo saya banyak bertanya,takut salah tafsir :d


sy belum dapat rincian detailnya dari traniguchi
ada kemungkinan di mix pertama dicari 3 juara dr kohaku dan 3 juara dr sanke kemudian dr 6 ekor ini di urutkan juara 1,2,3 nya
tks nanti adda info sy infokan lg

----------


## Slametkurniawan

:Bowl:  Siap2 pemanasan nih

----------


## grinkz01

ijin mantau dulu aja dah.........kohaku-nya ciamik2.....

----------


## chivas

Wuih keren - keren nih....siap2 ah.....

----------


## Slametkurniawan

siap siap....  :Washing:

----------


## Soegianto

> siap siap....


 nunggunya enak euy di kamar mandi sambil berendam yah pak

----------


## Soegianto

> nunggunya enak euy di kamar mandi sambil berendam yah pak


 hahahahahahahhaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaae

----------


## admin feikoi

Slamet, 28, 30
Iyos 1

----------


## Soegianto

rasito 15,22,33
 irawan 32
 djen 9

----------


## Zone

Wilson - 6,37,38
Slamet - 28, 30
Iyos    - 1

----------


## William Pantoni

Yos 1
Irawan 32
Djen 9

----------


## rubbie

rubbie no 10

----------


## Slametkurniawan

slamet 28 dan 30
Yos 1

----------


## AsfenvV

nomor 4 dan 8

----------


## AsfenvV

di list  dunk om soegi...., urutan ikannya....

----------


## admin feikoi

1. Slamet no 28
2. Slamet no 30
3. Iyos no 1
4. Rasito no 15
5. Rasito no 22
6. Rasito no 33 
7. Irawan no 32
8. Djen no 9
9. Wilson no 6
10. Wilson no 37
11. Wilson no 38
12. Rubbie no 10
13. Asfenv no 4
14. Asfenv 8

----------


## admin feikoi

yang masih available

   

  

   

   

   

   

   

   

 [/QUOTE]

----------


## Robby Iwan

no 38 udah ada yg punya tuh..

----------


## Robby Iwan

Dome is Taniguchi best parent for sanke.., ikutan ah..No.39

----------


## Soegianto

> no 38 udah ada yg punya tuh..


 sorry pak 38 sdsh sold
nanti diedit ulang

----------


## admin feikoi

1. Slamet no 28
2. Slamet no 30
3. Iyos no 1
4. Rasito no 15
5. Rasito no 22
6. Rasito no 33 
7. Irawan no 32
8. Djen no 9
9. Wilson no 6
10. Wilson no 37
11. Wilson no 38
12. Rubbie no 10
13. Asfenv no 4
14. Asfenv 8 						
15. Robby Iwan 39

----------


## admin feikoi

yang masih available

   

  

   

   

   

   

   

  

 [/QUOTE]

----------


## Zone

14 an. Gandi

----------


## Zone

> 14 an. Gandi


maaf no. 24

----------


## Zone

> no 38 udah ada yg punya tuh..


Makasih pak robby...  ::

----------


## alex_ctp

no.25  a/n.alex tungadi

----------


## Soegianto

no 17 pak haryono

----------


## Soegianto

no 18 an irawan

----------


## admin feikoi

1. Slamet no 28
2. Slamet no 30
3. Iyos no 1
4. Rasito no 15
5. Rasito no 22
6. Rasito no 33 
7. Irawan no 32
8. Djen no 9
9. Wilson no 6
10. Wilson no 37
11. Wilson no 38
12. Rubbie no 10
13. Asfenv no 4
14. Asfenv 8 						
15. Robby Iwan 39 						
16. Gandi no 24
17. Alex ctp no 25
18. Haryono no 17
19. Irawan no 18

----------


## admin feikoi

yang masih available..

----------


## yulius sesunan

Banyak kerjaan.... br bs OL.
Untung msh kebagian.... bookeed no 35

----------


## Slametkurniawan

> Banyak kerjaan.... br bs OL.
> Untung msh kebagian.... bookeed no 35


Pak Yulius, no 36 cakep buat di pond pak....  ::

----------


## yulius sesunan

> Pak Yulius, no 36 cakep buat di pond pak....


Hehehe... Saya pilih no 35 krn suminya blm ada Om.
Skrg berdoa spy sumi nya muncul di atas shiroji (tsubo sumi).
 :Preggers:  :Preggers:  :Preggers:

----------


## admin feikoi

an/ roni no. 7

----------


## Glenardo

Bantu rekap ah

*Hasil Rekap Sementara :*

1- 10 ekor ( @ RP. 17,5 jt ) :

1. Slamet no 28
2. Slamet no 30
3. Iyos no 1
4. Rasito no 15
5. Rasito no 22
6. Rasito no 33 
7. Irawan no 32
8. Djen no 9
9. Wilson no 6
10. Wilson no 37

11- 25 ekor ( @ RP. 15 jt ) :

11. Wilson no 38
12. Rubbie no 10
13. Asfenv no 4
14. Asfenv 8 						
15. Robby Iwan 39 						
16. Gandi no 24
17. Alex ctp no 25
18. Haryono no 17
19. Irawan no 18 						
20. Yulius Sesunan 35
21. Roni no 7

----------


## Koi Lovers

???????????????k ??µ??????????? pak soegi

Dipilih dipilih dipilih

----------


## Soegianto

> ???????????†????k ??µ??????????? pak soegi
> 
> Dipilih dipilih dipilih


apa yg dipilih om............

----------


## Soegianto

saya mau ikut an boleh gak ??
tergiur dengan voucher nya

----------


## darren febriano

> saya mau ikut an boleh gak ??
> tergiur dengan voucher nya


hehe..belanja ikan 5 juta Yen dg setengah harga ya Om Soegi?

----------


## Robby Iwan

Tambah ah..No.11

----------


## Soegianto

> hehe..belanja ikan 5 juta Yen dg setengah harga ya Om Soegi?


 ya nih half price.....hehehe menarik.

----------


## Soegianto

> Tambah ah..No.11


lihat aja pak .............pak ajik no 11 diambil komandan............telat deh

----------


## Glenardo

Bantu rekap ah

*Hasil Rekap Sementara :*

1- 10 ekor ( @ RP. 17,5 jt ) :

1. Slamet, no. *28*
2. Slamet, no. *30*
3. Iyos, no. *01*
4. Rasito, no. *15*
5. Rasito, no. *22*
6. Rasito, no. *33* 
7. Irawan, no. *32*
8. Djen, no. *09*
9. Wilson, no. *06*
10. Wilson, no. *37*

11- 25 ekor ( @ RP. 15 jt ) :

11. Wilson, no. *38*
12. Rubbie, no. *10*
13. Asfenv, no. *04*
14. Asfenv, no. *08* 
15. Robby Iwan, no. *39* 
16. Gandi, no. *24*
17. Alex ctp, no. *25*
18. Haryono, no. *17*
19. Irawan, no. *18* 
20. Yulius Sesunan, no. *35*
21. Roni, no.* 07* 
22. Robby Iwan, no. *11*

----------


## abiserpong

*Yang masih available..*

----------


## Soegianto

tks om abi & glen

----------


## Robby Iwan

> lihat aja pak .............pak ajik no 11 diambil komandan............telat deh


Waduuh..maap..maap...gak ngomong2 sih.., ini ikan kwalitasnya bagus banget..tar ambilnya klo udah 78.5cm aja yaah..  ::

----------


## Ajik Raffles

> Tambah ah..No.11


 Hehehe, GOOD PICK!! Waktu dikirim foto - foto koi ini, saya memang tidak sempat lihat2 detil karena lagi dikejar deadline KOI-S Magazine. Saya kira sudah tidak ada lagi pilihan yang menjanjikan, tetapi waktu lihat - lihat ulang koq ada setidaknya empat ekor yang menurut saya masih bisa berkompetisi. Saya kemaren sempat tanya - tanya ke pak Soegi, koq No. 11, 02, dan ada dua ekor lain yang gak diambil ya, apa aslinya ada masalah? Hehehe, takut silap - silap mata. Menurut saya konstruksi badan kedua ekor koi ini menjanjikan untuk tumbuh besar dan begitu juga kualitasnya masih layak bertanding. Pilihan pola mungkin selera, tetapi No. 11 saya yakin banyak pendukungnya. Koi No. 2 ini mengingatkan saya pada "KIMIKO", GC ZNA All Japan 2006 (CMIIW) dari Matsue Nishikigoi Centre. Apakah nasibnya akan sama? Mungkin tidak, tetapi saya ingin berspekulasi dengan bantuk tubuhnya yang menurut saya paling menjanjikan dibandingkan kekuatan lainnya ..... Jadi *No. 2, please!!* Untuk EO, kalau ada yang milih Koi tapi gak kasih alasannya tolong harga naikin 10% ya!!

----------


## luki

*Hasil Rekap Sementara :*

1- 10 ekor ( @ RP. 17,5 jt ) :

1. Slamet, no. *28*
2. Slamet, no. *30*
3. Iyos, no. *01*
4. Rasito, no. *15*
5. Rasito, no. *22*
6. Rasito, no. *33* 
7. Irawan, no. *32*
8. Djen, no. *09*
9. Wilson, no. *06*
10. Wilson, no. *37*

11- 25 ekor ( @ RP. 15 jt ) :

11. Wilson, no. *38*
12. Rubbie, no. *10*
13. Asfenv, no. *04*
14. Asfenv, no. *08* 
15. Robby Iwan, no. *39* 
16. Gandi, no. *24*
17. Alex ctp, no. *25*
18. Haryono, no. *17*
19. Irawan, no. *18* 
20. Yulius Sesunan, no. *35*
21. Roni, no.* 07* 
22. Robby Iwan, no. *11*
23. Ajik Raffles, no. *02*

*Yang masih available..*

----------


## Soegianto

no 41 an dewi

----------


## Soegianto

an edi no 23

----------


## iyos

krn auranya seperti mamaknya n sisternya...''sy tambah no.36''

----------


## Ajik Raffles

> krn auranya seperti mamaknya n sisternya...''sy tambah no.36''


 Kayaknya dari pilihan nomor 01 dan 36, maru bikin bloodline baru nih: "MARUDOME" :Becky:

----------


## iyos

> Kayaknya dari pilihan nomor 01 dan 36, maru bikin bloodline baru nih: "MARUDOME"


cakep jg nama ini om ajiek... :Pray: hoho...

----------


## iyos

kl diliat dr cuaca yg lbh stabil sepertinya n semoga GO kali ini akan menghasilkan ikan2 yg dahsyat...

----------


## Soegianto

> kl diliat dr cuaca yg lbh stabil sepertinya n semoga GO kali ini akan menghasilkan ikan2 yg dahsyat...


mudah2an pak yos ...sy juga mau ikut an ah

----------


## Robby Iwan

> kl diliat dr cuaca yg lbh stabil sepertinya n semoga GO kali ini akan menghasilkan ikan2 yg dahsyat...


Mud pondnya kena radiasi nuklir..bisa jadi super jumbooO..  ::

----------


## admin feikoi

*Hasil Rekap Sementara :*

1- 10 ekor ( @ RP. 17,5 jt ) :

1. Slamet, no. *28*
2. Slamet, no. *30*
3. Iyos, no. *01*
4. Rasito, no. *15*
5. Rasito, no. *22*
6. Rasito, no. *33* 
7. Irawan, no. *32*
8. Djen, no. *09*
9. Wilson, no. *06*
10. Wilson, no. *37*

11- 25 ekor ( @ RP. 15 jt ) :

11. Wilson, no. *38*
12. Rubbie, no. *10*
13. Asfenv, no. *04*
14. Asfenv, no. *08* 
15. Robby Iwan, no. *39* 
16. Gandi, no. *24*
17. Alex ctp, no. *25*
18. Haryono, no. *17*
19. Irawan, no. *18* 
20. Yulius Sesunan, no. *35*
21. Roni, no.* 07* 
22. Robby Iwan, no. *11*
23. Ajik Raffles, no. *02*
24. Dewi, no. *41*
25. Edi, no. *23*

26 - 41 ekor ( @ RP. 13,5 jt ) :

26. Iyos, no. *36*
27.

*Yang masih available..*

----------


## admin feikoi

*RALAT* (26-41 ekor @ 13,5jt)26. no. 36 an/ Iyos

----------


## luki

> *RALAT* (26-41 ekor @ 13,5jt)26. no. 36 an/ Iyos


sy edit di atas ya ( #62 )

----------


## Koi Lovers

> mudah2an pak yos ...sy juga mau ikut an ah


pick no brp pak sugi  ::

----------


## Soegianto

> pick no brp pak sugi


masih tunggu sampai kois festival om baru sy maupick 1 ekor siapa tahu dpt voucher 50%

----------


## Soegianto

> Mud pondnya kena radiasi nuklir..bisa jadi super jumbooO..


kena radiasi bisa jumbo yah pak .......ngarep mode on keluar over 70 dong

----------


## admin feikoi

no. 05 an/ Husin Arif
no. 12 an/ Toni

----------


## mrbunta

> kena radiasi bisa jumbo yah pak .......ngarep mode on keluar over 70 dong


 itu kalau jumbo. lah kalau kebalik. gak bisa gede. wkwkwk

----------


## admin feikoi

no. 16 an/ tony
no. 13 an/ ahmad

----------


## Soegianto

> itu kalau jumbo. lah kalau kebalik. gak bisa gede. wkwkwk


 kalau terbalik di bonsai buat show om gajah

----------


## AsfenvV

Om soegi, aku udah transfer lunas 28 juta untuk 2 ekor ikan pilihan ku ya, tolong di check.....( Senin 28 mar 2011).., tolong di update payment status nya......
Thanks.

----------


## luki

*Hasil Rekap Sementara :*

1- 10 ekor ( @ RP. 17,5 jt ) :

1. Slamet, no. *28*
2. Slamet, no. *30*
3. Iyos, no. *01*
4. Rasito, no. *15*
5. Rasito, no. *22*
6. Rasito, no. *33* 
7. Irawan, no. *32*
8. Djen, no. *09*
9. Wilson, no. *06*
10. Wilson, no. *37*

11- 25 ekor ( @ RP. 15 jt ) :

11. Wilson, no. *38*
12. Rubbie, no. *10*
13. Asfenv, no. *04*
14. Asfenv, no. *08* 
15. Robby Iwan, no. *39* 
16. Gandi, no. *24*
17. Alex ctp, no. *25*
18. Haryono, no. *17*
19. Irawan, no. *18* 
20. Yulius Sesunan, no. *35*
21. Roni, no.* 07* 
22. Robby Iwan, no. *11*
23. Ajik Raffles, no. *02*
24. Dewi, no. *41*
25. Edi, no. *23*

26 - 41 ekor ( @ RP. 13,5 jt ) :

26. Iyos, no. *36*
27. Husin Arif, no. *05*
28. Tony, no. *12*
29. Tony, no. *16*
30. Ahmad, no. *13*
31.




*Yang masih available..*

----------


## admin feikoi

*UPDATE PEMBAYARAN GO MUDPOND II*
1- 10 ekor ( @ RP. 17,5 jt ) :
1. Slamet, no. *28*                LUNAS
2. Slamet, no. *30*                LUNAS
3. Iyos, no. *01*
4. Rasito, no. *15*
5. Rasito, no. *22*
6. Rasito, no. *33* 
7. Irawan, no. *32               * LUNAS
8. Djen, no. *09                  * Cicilan I 
9. Wilson, no. *06*
10. Wilson, no. *37*

11- 25 ekor ( @ RP. 15 jt ) :

11. Wilson, no. *38*
12. Rubbie, no. *10* 
13. Asfenv, no. *04               * LUNAS
14. Asfenv, no. *08               * LUNAS
15. Robby Iwan, no. *39* 
16. Gandi, no. *24*
17. Alex ctp, no. *25*
18. Haryono, no. *17*
19. Irawan, no. *18               * LUNAS
20. Yulius Sesunan, no. *35*
21. Roni, no.* 07* 
22. Robby Iwan, no. *11*
23. Ajik Raffles, no. *02*          LUNAS
24. Dewi, no. *41*
25. Edi, no. *23*

26 - 41 ekor ( @ RP. 13,5 jt ) :

26. Iyos, no. *36*
27. Husin Arif, no. *05*
28. Tony, no. *12                    * LUNAS
29. Tony, no. *16                    * LUNAS
30. Ahmad, no. *13*

----------


## admin feikoi

*UPDATE PEMBAYARAN GO MUDPOND II*
1- 10 ekor ( @ RP. 17,5 jt ) :
1. Slamet, no. *28*                LUNAS
2. Slamet, no. *30*                LUNAS
3. Iyos, no. *01*
4. Rasito, no. *15*
5. Rasito, no. *22*
6. Rasito, no. *33* 
7. Irawan, no. *32               * LUNAS
8. Djen, no. *09                  * Cicilan I 
9. Wilson, no. *06* LUNAS
10. Wilson, no. *37* LUNAS

11- 25 ekor ( @ RP. 15 jt ) :

11. Wilson, no. *38* LUNAS
12. Rubbie, no. *10* 
13. Asfenv, no. *04               * LUNAS
14. Asfenv, no. *08               * LUNAS
15. Robby Iwan, no. *39* 
16. Gandi, no. *24* LUNAS
17. Alex ctp, no. *25* LUNAS
18. Haryono, no. *17*
19. Irawan, no. *18               * LUNAS
20. Yulius Sesunan, no. *35*
21. Roni, no.* 07* 
22. Robby Iwan, no. *11*
23. Ajik Raffles, no. *02*          LUNAS
24. Dewi, no. *41* LUNAS
25. Edi, no. *23* LUNAS

26 - 41 ekor ( @ RP. 13,5 jt ) :

26. Iyos, no. *36*
27. Husin Arif, no. *05*
28. Tony, no. *12                    * LUNAS
29. Tony, no. *16                    * LUNAS
30. Ahmad, no. *13*

----------


## admin feikoi

*UPDATE PEMBAYARAN GO MUDPOND II*
1- 10 ekor ( @ RP. 17,5 jt ) :
1. Slamet, no. *28*                LUNAS
2. Slamet, no. *30*                LUNAS
3. Iyos, no. *01*
4. Rasito, no. *15* LUNAS 
5. Rasito, no. *22* LUNAS
6. Rasito, no. *33* LUNAS
7. Irawan, no. *32               * LUNAS
8. Djen, no. *09                  * Cicilan I 
9. Wilson, no. *06* LUNAS
10. Wilson, no. *37* LUNAS

11- 25 ekor ( @ RP. 15 jt ) :

11. Wilson, no. *38* LUNAS
12. Rubbie, no. *10* 
13. Asfenv, no. *04               * LUNAS
14. Asfenv, no. *08               * LUNAS
15. Robby Iwan, no. *39* 
16. Gandi, no. *24* LUNAS
17. Alex ctp, no. *25* LUNAS
18. Haryono, no. *17*
19. Irawan, no. *18               * LUNAS
20. Yulius Sesunan, no. *35*
21. Roni, no.* 07* 
22. Robby Iwan, no. *11*
23. Ajik Raffles, no. *02*          LUNAS
24. Dewi, no. *41* LUNAS
25. Edi, no. *23* LUNAS

26 - 41 ekor ( @ RP. 13,5 jt ) :

26. Iyos, no. *36*
27. Husin Arif, no. *05*
28. Tony, no. *12                    * LUNAS
29. Tony, no. *16                    * LUNAS
30. Ahmad, no. *13*

----------


## luki

mudah mudahan bener......

tadi siang.....ikan ikan GO masuk ke mudpond........

----------


## Soegianto

foto lain segera di email tq om luki

----------


## luki

*The Mudpond........*







* Beni nya.........hmmmmm........yahud......*











* makan yang banyak ya........*















* See you when harvesting time........*

----------


## ipaul888

sori om mo tanya apa ada yang masi available?

----------


## abiserpong

> sori om mo tanya apa ada yang masi available?


Coba lihat postingan sebelumnya om ..... #73, harusnya masih. ( ada 11 ekor ). Salam.

----------


## luki

foto foto tambahan....

----------


## abiserpong

Wuiiiihh ........ seggerrr ...... itu beni sama shiroji  :Thumb:   :Thumb: 
Bisa tetap bertahan ga ya tone nya setelah dibawa balik ke indo.  ::

----------


## Djendjen

Oom Luki, tks foto2 Nya.....
Msh Ada yg laen lg gag ya?

----------


## luki

> Oom Luki, tks foto2 Nya.....
> Msh Ada yg laen lg gag ya?


kalo foto foto lain sudah tidak ada Om Djendjen.....
tapi kalo ikan lain yang available.....bisa di liat di postingan no #73

----------


## Koi-Koi

Om ikutan no.3 dan no.26

Tq

----------


## luki

*Hasil Rekap Sementara :*

1- 10 ekor ( @ RP. 17,5 jt ) :

1. Slamet, no. *28*
2. Slamet, no. *30*
3. Iyos, no. *01*
4. Rasito, no. *15*
5. Rasito, no. *22*
6. Rasito, no. *33* 
7. Irawan, no. *32*
8. Djen, no. *09*
9. Wilson, no. *06*
10. Wilson, no. *37*

11- 25 ekor ( @ RP. 15 jt ) :

11. Wilson, no. *38*
12. Rubbie, no. *10*
13. Asfenv, no. *04*
14. Asfenv, no. *08* 
15. Robby Iwan, no. *39* 
16. Gandi, no. *24*
17. Alex ctp, no. *25*
18. Haryono, no. *17*
19. Irawan, no. *18* 
20. Yulius Sesunan, no. *35*
21. Roni, no.* 07* 
22. Robby Iwan, no. *11*
23. Ajik Raffles, no. *02*
24. Dewi, no. *41*
25. Edi, no. *23*

26 - 41 ekor ( @ RP. 13,5 jt ) :

26. Iyos, no. *36*
27. Husin Arif, no. *05*
28. Tony, no. *12*
29. Tony, no. *16*
30. Ahmad, no. *13*
31. Koi-Koi, no. *03*
32.  Koi-Koi, no. *26*
33. 


*Yang masih available..*

----------


## Djendjen

harga nya masih sama ya Oom???
ato ada diskon lagi karena tinggal dikit? :Whistle:

----------


## Soegianto

> harga nya masih sama ya Oom???
> ato ada diskon lagi karena tinggal dikit?


harga msh sama pak
tq

----------


## AsfenvV

om,.......udah ada hasil penjuriannya......?...


> *RULES OF THE GAME*
> 
> *TATA CARA KEGIATAN*
> 1. Kegiatan ini berlangsung selama 6 bulan, sejak   *Maret 2011*  dan akan berakhir pada *Oktober 2011*
> 2. Koi dibesarkan di kolam lumpur milik Taniguchi Fish Farm di Kanemaru, Fukuyama, Jepang.
> 3. Selama kegiatan berlangsung koi diperbolehkan berpindah tangan dan tetap diikusertakan dalam penjurian tetapi harus dikonfirmasi secara terbuka dalam forum KOI’s
> 4. Partisipan yang sudah mendaftar dan melakukan pembayaran tidak dapat mengundurkan diri dari kegiatan ini dan meminta uang kembali dengan alasan apapun
> 5. Setelah periode kegiatan selesai, koi akan dinilai dan pemenang ditentukan berdasarkan kriteria baku yang biasa digunakan dalam kontes. 
> 6. Taniguchi menunjuk Feikoi Centre untuk mengatur pembayaran, pengiriman dan handling ke tangan masing – masing peserta.
> ...

----------


## luki

> om,.......udah ada hasil penjuriannya......?...


kalau tidak salah ikan ikan ini masuk di mudpond yang sama dengan Goshiki.......

berarti kemungkinan besar  harvest nya sekitar tgl 20 an juga  Om.....

----------


## Koi Lovers

> kalau tidak salah ikan ikan ini masuk di mudpond yang sama dengan Goshiki.......
> 
> berarti kemungkinan besar  harvest nya sekitar tgl 20 an juga  Om.....


Permisi om,ada berita ttg even ini?

----------


## luki

> Permisi om,ada berita ttg even ini?


berita terkahir....hari minggu ini di harvest....dan tanggal 22 nya penjurian nya Om Ronny......

----------


## Robby Iwan

BBM an dengan Umeda san, nanyain hasil harvet..jawabnya " I am verry sorry its bad news for this mud pond" gak tau maksudnya apa..mungkin nasibnya sama dengan goshiki?

----------


## Soegianto

info>>>
sy mendapat kabar dari umeda bahwa haevest kali hampir diseluruh jepang  terjadi banyak masalah kemungkinan besarnya dikarenakan musim yang  bergeser.
kemarin setelah saya dapat kabar yang kurang baik sy langsung koordinasi  dengan pak robby .........pak robby usul utk pihak taniguchi  memnjelaskan kejadian nya dan solusinya dituangkan secara tertulis  supaya kitra bs post diforum ....karena surat belum datang dan pak robby  sdh post maka sy akan jelaskan,

harvest bersamaan dg gosiki dari 41 ekor yg masuk ke mud waktu harvest keluar 33 ekor yg lain nya di vonis mati .
saya sedang menunggu foto terbaru dan nanti akan sy post dan apabila ada peseta yg ikan nya mati maka pihak penyelenggara akan mengikuti aturan main ada

atas kejadian ini sy sebagai penyelenggara mohon maaf sebesar besarnya kepada semua pihak  ada kejadian yang diluar jangkauan kami.
harapan saya kita semua mengambil pemikiran yang positif atas pengertian dan kerjasamanya saya ucapkan terimakasih.
info selanjutnya akan sy post

----------


## luki

*......Kohaku......*


*Grand Champion : Available*
 

*Runner Up Champion : Irawan*
 

*Juara III : Wilson* 
 

*Best Tategoi I : Ajik*
 

*Best Tategoi II : Asfenv*
 


*......Taisho Shansoku......*

*Grand Champion : Yulius Sesunan*
 

*Runner Up Champion : Robby Iwan*
 

*Juara III : Rasito* 
 

*Best Tategoi I : Irawan* 
 

*Best Tategoi II : Wilson*

----------


## luki

*Hasil Harvest November 2011 :*

1- 10 ekor ( @ RP. 17,5 jt ) :

1. Slamet, no. *28*
 
2. Slamet, no. *30*
 
3. Iyos, no. *01*
 
4. Rasito, no. *15*

5. Rasito, no. *22*
 
6. Rasito, no. *33* 
 
7. Irawan, no. *32*
 
8. Djen, no. *09*
 
9. Wilson, no. *06*
 
10. Wilson, no. *37*
 

11- 25 ekor ( @ RP. 15 jt ) :

11. Wilson, no. *38*
 
12. Rubbie, no. *10*
 
13. Asfenv, no. *04*
 
14. Asfenv, no. *08* 
 
15. Robby Iwan, no. *39* 
 
16. Gandi, no. *24*
 
17. Alex ctp, no. *25*

18. Haryono, no. *17*
 
19. Irawan, no. *18* 
 
20. Yulius Sesunan, no. *35*
 
21. Roni, no.* 07* 
 
22. Robby Iwan, no. *11*

23. Ajik Raffles, no. *02*
 
24. Dewi, no. *41*
 
25. Edi, no. *23*
 

26 - 41 ekor ( @ RP. 13,5 jt ) :

26. Iyos, no. *36*
 
27. Husin Arif, no. *05*
 
28. Tony, no. *12*
 
29. Tony, no. *16*
 
30. Ahmad, no. *13*

31. Koi-Koi, no. *03*
 
32.  Koi-Koi, no. *26*
 


*Yang masih available..*

----------


## grinkz01

Kohaku nmr 8 mantap bener bodi nya...

----------


## menkar

GC nya masih available om soegi? berarti discount 50% yah? hehehee...

----------


## Ajik Raffles

> info>>>
> sy mendapat kabar dari umeda bahwa haevest kali hampir diseluruh jepang  terjadi banyak masalah kemungkinan besarnya dikarenakan musim yang  bergeser.
> kemarin setelah saya dapat kabar yang kurang baik sy langsung koordinasi  dengan pak robby .........pak robby usul utk pihak taniguchi  memnjelaskan kejadian nya dan solusinya dituangkan secara tertulis  supaya kitra bs post diforum ....karena surat belum datang dan pak robby  sdh post maka sy akan jelaskan,
> 
> harvest bersamaan dg gosiki dari 41 ekor yg masuk ke mud waktu harvest keluar 33 ekor yg lain nya di vonis mati .
> saya sedang menunggu foto terbaru dan nanti akan sy post dan apabila ada peseta yg ikan nya mati maka pihak penyelenggara akan mengikuti aturan main ada
> 
> atas kejadian ini sy sebagai penyelenggara mohon maaf sebesar besarnya kepada semua pihak  ada kejadian yang diluar jangkauan kami.
> harapan saya kita semua mengambil pemikiran yang positif atas pengertian dan kerjasamanya saya ucapkan terimakasih.
> info selanjutnya akan sy post


 Pak, agak bingung nih.... Kalau yang diposting om Luki setelah pemberitahuan ini hubungannya apa?

----------


## Ajik Raffles

> Hehehe, GOOD PICK!! Waktu dikirim foto - foto  koi ini, saya memang tidak sempat lihat2 detil karena lagi dikejar  deadline KOI-S Magazine. Saya kira sudah tidak ada lagi pilihan yang  menjanjikan, tetapi waktu lihat - lihat ulang koq ada setidaknya empat  ekor yang menurut saya masih bisa berkompetisi. Saya kemaren sempat  tanya - tanya ke pak Soegi, koq No. 11, 02, dan ada dua ekor lain yang  gak diambil ya, apa aslinya ada masalah? Hehehe, takut silap - silap  mata. Menurut saya konstruksi badan kedua ekor koi ini menjanjikan untuk  tumbuh besar dan begitu juga kualitasnya masih layak bertanding.  Pilihan pola mungkin selera, tetapi No. 11 saya yakin banyak  pendukungnya. Koi No. 2 ini mengingatkan saya pada "KIMIKO", GC ZNA All  Japan 2006 (CMIIW) dari Matsue Nishikigoi Centre. Apakah nasibnya akan  sama? Mungkin tidak, tetapi saya ingin berspekulasi dengan bantuk  tubuhnya yang menurut saya paling menjanjikan dibandingkan kekuatan  lainnya ..... Jadi *No. 2, please!!* Untuk EO, kalau ada yang milih  Koi tapi gak kasih alasannya tolong harga naikin 10% ya!!





> *Best Tategoi I : Ajik*


Jangan takut ambil pilihan paling belakang om2 semua....  teman - teman di forum ini selalu menyisakan yang baik buat kita semua, hahaha  :Peace:

----------


## Robby Iwan

Masuk 41 ekor keluar 33...brarti mati 8 ekor..

Alhamdulillah sanke ku masih Hidup...setelah bertapa di mud pond ukurannya brp ya om Luki

----------


## Koi Lovers

Thanks for the update om luki,pak sugi dan om" lain yang ngedukung acara ini

@om roby:udah selamat jadinya bagus lgi ya om  ::

----------


## Budi Bali

> Jangan takut ambil pilihan paling belakang om2 semua.... teman - teman di forum ini selalu menyisakan yang baik buat kita semua, hahaha


i like this !!!  wwkwkwkwk

----------


## yulius sesunan

> *RULES OF THE GAME*
> 
> 
> *HADIAH*
> Voucher yang dapat digunakan belanja di Taniguchi Koi Farm valid selama 1 tahun
> Discount 50% untuk juara 1
> Discount 30% untuk juara 2
> Discount 20% untuk juara 3
> 
> ...


Alhamdulillah..... dapet voucher discount 50% .. bs beli Nisai nih  :Rockon:  :Rockon:

----------


## achmad

om luki, om soegi, dari foto hasil harvest itu yang cuman 1 foto berarti di vonis mati ya om .......................... :Cry:

----------


## luki

> om luki,  dari foto hasil harvest itu yang cuman 1 foto berarti di vonis mati ya om ..........................


betul Om Achmad.......hanya ikan yg msih ada yang di foto......

----------


## Slametkurniawan

> Alhamdulillah..... dapet voucher discount 50% .. bs beli Nisai nih


Ayo Om, sikaaaaaat  :Biggrin:

----------


## Robby Iwan

> om luki, om soegi, dari foto hasil harvest itu yang cuman 1 foto berarti di vonis mati ya om ..........................


Kohaku aku juga no.11 hilaaang..!  ::

----------


## Djendjen

Mau Tanya Oom2: ikan ikan yang selamat kira2 size berapa ya?

----------


## achmad

> betul Om Achmad.......hanya ikan yg msih ada yang di foto......


Ikan yg divonis mati apakah bisa diganti dgn ya msh available (berharap mode : on, dapat Kohaku GC) hahahahahahahha

----------


## benn

Om, mohon di up date dengan foto semua ikan yang selamat. Saya ada ambil 2 ekor kohaku (no. 12 dan 16) tapi belum mendapat up date-nya apakah masih hidup atau bagaimana kondisinya sekarang. terima kasih.

----------


## setia_budi

> Om, mohon di up date dengan foto semua ikan yang selamat. Saya ada ambil 2 ekor kohaku (no. 12 dan 16) tapi belum mendapat up date-nya apakah masih hidup atau bagaimana kondisinya sekarang. terima kasih.


update semua ikan lihat disini om :
http://www.koi-s.org/showthread.php?...vs-Dome/page10

----------


## Soegianto

ikan sudah sampai dari jumat kemarin, posisi lagi karantina.
minggu depan akan diatur untuk dikirim ke pemiliknya.

----------


## achmad

om, mohon di tampilkan lagi yg masih available

----------

